# Camshaft Cradle?



## Jicafold (Mar 21, 2016)

So my wife had her 2012 VW CC 2.0T TSI (production date in 2011) in at the dealer for the airbag recall and some other warranty for the steering wheel. You know they look over your whole car to find other ways to separate you from the money in your wallet. They said she needed a camshaft cradle replacement due to an oil leak. She has 67K miles. There is no leak on the driveway and I've even had the bottom engine plastic belly pan thingy off for a month. So I'm Googling and what exactly is the camshaft cradle? I am about to do the timing chain tensioner sometime this month because I haven't done that yet. Have all the parts for it. Is this camshaft cradle something I can do at the same time?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes it will be easier to do it while you do the timing chain since youll have the covers off and timing in lock. Watch this video especially starting at minute 7:30

https://youtu.be/7tMpL2UKn2o

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The cam cradle is the top cover of the engine, often called the "valve cover". It is called the cam cradle because it is not just a valve cover, it also contains the upper bearing halves of the camshafts.
Because of this, you need to lock the cams down when the cradle is removed. Concerning oil leaks from the cradle seam to the top of the head, they all seem to leak a little, seepage. Unless it is more than a little seepage, most people wont bother removing it to clean it and reapply new sealing compound. (There is no gasket, just sealing goop.)


----------



## Jicafold (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you. Is there any sense in replacing the PCV as a preventitive maintenance item to slow down any leaking? I read there was an updated PCV.


----------



## Shrekfeet (Jan 14, 2020)

Jicafold said:


> Thank you. Is there any sense in replacing the PCV as a preventitive maintenance item to slow down any leaking? I read there was an updated PCV.


Yes, I had the dealer tell me the same thing. If you havent replaced the PCV with the updated part, your oil will keep looking for a way to get out. I had a shop that specialized in VW/AUDI replace my timing cover seal, rear main, and pcv valve. That seemed to have resolved the issue, and the cam cradle did not need to be resealed.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

If you opt to not take care of the valve cover leak, keep a close eye on it. If oil runs down onto the water pump it will destroy the seals and then you'll be replacing a water pump too


----------



## Shrekfeet (Jan 14, 2020)

Scoper50 said:


> If you opt to not take care of the valve cover leak, keep a close eye on it. If oil runs down onto the water pump it will destroy the seals and then you'll be replacing a water pump too


Precisely what happened to me. Destroyed the waterpump and the DV. But, it was a blessing in disguise because those parts (especially the plastic water pump) had to be upgraded.


----------



## Jicafold (Mar 21, 2016)

Scoper50 said:


> If you opt to not take care of the valve cover leak, keep a close eye on it. If oil runs down onto the water pump it will destroy the seals and then you'll be replacing a water pump too


I'll probably do that soon anyway since it is a known failure item. Thank you.


----------



## benzboy (Dec 29, 2011)

I will be replacing all my timing chains guides and tensioners here soon. while I have my camshafts locked in. do you think its a good idea to do my cam girdle. car has 90k on it. it doesn't look like its leaking. just thought while im locking the cams in, to just remove and reseal


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

benzboy said:


> I will be replacing all my timing chains guides and tensioners here soon. while I have my camshafts locked in. do you think its a good idea to do my cam girdle. car has 90k on it. it doesn't look like its leaking. just thought while im locking the cams in, to just remove and reseal


When it comes to the cam girdle, you kinda only have the option to re-seal it. Since the girdle has the camshaft "bearings" integrated into it, they wear along with the camshaft. 
So if you were to replace the girdle, it wouldn't be possible to clearance or shim it to match the camshafts' wear profile.
The only other option is to order a new or rebuilt head. VW does not sell the cam girdle separately.

On that note, make sure that you use a high quality sealant. I've seen my share of improperly sealed cam girdles and the oil leaks aren't pretty.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

I recommend a new spool valve and camshaft bridge. Both are prone to issues at higher mileage. If you're already in there, spend the extra coin and avoid those problems.


----------

